# client denied by server configuration [solved]

## golgo13

I'm a newbie when it comes to Apache's httpd.conf config file. I recently upgraded Apache to 2.2.9 and now I'm unable to reach certain directories via the web. 

When I try to reach the directory via a browser I get a 403 forbidden message.

Apache's error log has the entry " client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/remote"

My httpd.conf file has the entry:

```
<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/remote>

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride All

    order Deny,Allow

    Deny from all

    Allow from 192.168.1.

</Directory>

```

If I comment out "order Deny,Allow", "Deny from all" and "Allow from 192.168.1." I get access to the directory via the web and everything works fine.

I'm not sure what's wrong or what to look at. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you are attempting to start apache2 manually, you need to do it properly. The proper command to bring up apache2 manually is 

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start
```

That should get you the "It Works" screen. The only thing I did to get my apache setup going was to add ServerName 192.168.0.130 to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf.  Everything else was already set. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## golgo13

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately the problem isn't with starting or stopping Apache. The problem is that I'm not able to reach certain directories, from the web, that should be accessible.

----------

## notHerbert

The directories you wish to access need to bo configured as vhosts or webdav folders in apache.

Check   :Arrow:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO#Apache_Related

And   :Arrow:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_WebDav

----------

## golgo13

I mean no offense, but this doesn't seem to make sense. Why would I need Webdav or a vhost configured?

This worked before the update to Apache 2.2.9. It works if I edit out the filtering of who is allowed to see the directory. My only problem, now, is that I'm not able to properly authenticate users.

----------

## Hu

 *golgo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/remote>
> 
> ...

 

The examples in the documentation do not include a trailing dot when using a partial IP address to represent a subnet.  It is not clear from the documentation whether Apache will accept that construct or, if accepted, what it will mean.  Try using Allow from 192.168.1 without the trailing dot.

----------

## golgo13

Changing 192.168.1. to 192.168.1 didn't help. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## bunder

try 192.168.1.0/24

cheers

----------

## golgo13

That seems to have worked! Thank you everyone and especially bunder for helping me out

----------

